# Recommend a luthier?



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

I have a 1934 May Bell acoustic that needs some restoration. My dad bought this guitar in 1932 and recently passed it on to me. It has a crack in the top side that needs repair and some other minor issues. I would like to restore it to playing condition and need to find a good luthier in the Windsor area. Any recommendations would be appreciated. Thanks.

bd


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

It's a bit out of your way but Mike McConville in Stratford is awesome.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Jim DaddyO said:


> It's a bit out of your way but Mike McConville in Stratford is awesome.


Dang, I was just north of London yesterday, Thanks anyway.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

we have a member in Chatham named Dennis, last name starts with a K , can't recall his avatar, perhaps he will see this or another member will help. He doesn't post often but I recall a posting to a thread recently........try cougar2......see thread in early feb about bending sides.............


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

RIFF WRATH said:


> we have a member in Chatham named Dennis, last name starts with a K , can't recall his avatar, perhaps he will see this or another member will help. He doesn't post often but I recall a posting to a thread recently........try cougar2......see thread in early feb about bending sides.............


Actually, I sent him a PM a couple of weeks ago and, as he hadn't responded, I thought he wasn't interested. maybe I'll give him a little more time. Thanks.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Big_Daddy said:


> Actually, I sent him a PM a couple of weeks ago and, as he hadn't responded, I thought he wasn't interested. maybe I'll give him a little more time. Thanks.


Ping him again, he does amazing work. Email is probably better, he's hardly ever here.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

davetcan said:


> Ping him again, he does amazing work. Email is probably better, he's hardly ever here.


I e-mailed him earlier. Thanks!


----------



## BMCM (Jul 6, 2008)

Yes, Dennis Kwasnycia in Chatham does very good work.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks, everyone. He responded to my e-mail within minutes.:smile:


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Big_Daddy said:


> Thanks, everyone. He responded to my e-mail within minutes.:smile:


If you pay him a visit make sure he shows you one of his acoustics. kksjurkksjur


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

davetcan said:


> If you pay him a visit make sure he shows you one of his acoustics. kksjurkksjur


Will do! Thx.


----------

